# Creating a smoothie recipe with SuzelleDIY



## Chukin'Vape (20/9/19)

Hey guys, we followed a video tutorial of SuzelleDIY, we came up with 

Our Solution
TFA Banana Nut Bread 3%
WF Caramel Butter 2%
TFA Bavarian Cream 1%
FW Yogurt 0.5%

Watch the video and tell me what you would use to create this recipe?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------

